# Post pictures of what you drive :D!!



## jacob2.0 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey i personaly drive a 2 door, 2000 golf 2.0 .. 5 speed

2.0 lowered 2 inches, hid headlights, smoked side signals, euro plates, tow hitch, 25% tint


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

i think there was a thread like this already but whateva lol 

new trans is currently going in


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

68 baja bug


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

PSU said:


>


 

i hope its fast!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

So is that an R32 with a Golf front end swap? Very stealthy. :thumbup:

I've got an oil burner. And I just swapped one Scirocco for another.

Daily diesel:










Old Scirocco:










New (older) Scirocco:



















Wheels for above car.










Can't wait till spring. :thumbup:


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Mac n Cheez said:


> i hope its fast!!! :beer::beer:


It holds its own.


----------



## jettamk4a4 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Banzai KG (Dec 21, 2002)

My two rides! 1996 Jetta 2.slow and 1964 Karmann Ghia (owned for over 26 years now):


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

i drive this one, a b6 wagon passat, 2.0T with manual tranny

was like this last summer:










now it's like that:



















and will be like that next summer:


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

2011 jetta ... looked like this most of the 6 weeks i've owned it


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

lowpassat said:


> i drive this one, a b6 wagon passat, 2.0T with manual tranny
> 
> was like this last summer:
> 
> ...


 i wasn't a fan of wagons, until i saw this :thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

my garage queen...











the daily driver for now...


----------



## VAGenthusiast (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheers guys 
New to the forum and this is my first post...
What I drive is a very slow 1997 Golf mk3 1.8 CL 4 doors.
Many plans for this car... So far it's stock.
Pics:


















My first "Mod" (If you wanna call it that) is this:









Soon it will be dumped and rubbing.


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

scottymk4vr6 said:


> i wasn't a fan of wagons, until i saw this :thumbup:


thanks man!


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

lowpassat said:


> thanks man!


yea your wagon is amazing!!


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

Daily: 2011 Ram 2500 SLT









Not daily: 1993 B3 wagon VR6, turbo.









Wifey's daily: 2002 Tahoe Z71


----------



## YooFatBoy (Jun 27, 2009)

last years shot. new wheels and gettin rid of the ABT skirts for this season...


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*all most finished with this one ....*

then on to 03' jetta vr6











l8r.......


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

beeyond said:


> then on to 03' jetta vr6


Looks more like an Audi TT.


----------



## filipinodawg (Nov 26, 2010)

2005 Toyota Solara 3.3L VVTi V6 ( my sisters but Whole family uses the car when needed, other than that it sits in the garage after i got my baby !!) 

2006 Passat 3.6L V6


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## wantvwnow (Oct 15, 2004)

here is mine
















yep its dirty and no where close to what i would want it to look like
it a vr6 89 coupe


----------



## nydrell (Aug 22, 2010)

*?*

daily driver-racer....


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

just sold the mk2 










mk1 rabbit should be on the road by this weekend


----------



## chuckster1 (Mar 7, 2001)

nydrell said:


> daily driver-racer....


What wheels are those? Very nice. The look like BBSs. :thumbup:

And what suspension do you have installed? Just asking because I really need a drop on my Wolfie. Way too much wheel gap.


----------



## nydrell (Aug 22, 2010)

*?*

they are miro 111 18x8.5 with 45 offset the car is dropped with only springs wrd 1.5 thats it


----------



## MadMaxMan (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*I know the low class but thought I would post need lots of work*










but it did look like this:











working on it almost there

L8R........


----------



## cbarber88 (Sep 30, 2010)

2002 VRT GLI




































*
car isn't in jersey anymore im the new owner in CT *


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

MadMaxMan said:


>


what color is that? i like it a lot :thumbup:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

jimmiejammiejam said:


> Looks more like an Audi TT.


was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## MadMaxMan (Jul 13, 2010)

scottymk4vr6 said:


> what color is that? i like it a lot :thumbup:


 its called a rescue green. its a new stock color for jeeps. thanks for the compliment. most people love it but some hate it.


----------



## Short Bus (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

here are mine 

73 super (w/autostick :laugh: ) 









08 Wolfsburg Jetta 2.0T 









they're pals..


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I've had a few VW's but here is my current VW (on the right, my other car is on the left). The EOS just can't be anymore perfect for me! We LOVE it!!!


----------



## Tala (Sep 7, 2010)

Beautiful cars  Nice DeLorean! They're all great! :thumbup:


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

Ahhh I see another EOS up there!!! Very nice.:wave:

Here is my baby girl....the love of my life (for now...).


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Hot Damn, another EOS!!!! HOO-RAY!! Yeah, my DeLorean is a fun toy.


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

MadMaxMan said:


> its called a rescue green. its a new stock color for jeeps. thanks for the compliment. most people love it but some hate it.


well im one of the people that like it. opcorn:


----------



## MadMaxMan (Jul 13, 2010)

scottymk4vr6 said:


> well im one of the people that like it. opcorn:


thanks man. im trying to find a solid set of wheels that will look nice on my jetta. but i dont know what will match my paint. the rims i have now are decent...


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

MadMaxMan said:


> thanks man. im trying to find a solid set of wheels that will look nice on my jetta. but i dont know what will match my paint. the rims i have now are decent...


n.p man. do you have any idea what style you're looking for? or is the color the part you're having trouble with? im about to buy some long beaches off of my buddy before spring time comes


----------



## MadMaxMan (Jul 13, 2010)

scottymk4vr6 said:


> n.p man. do you have any idea what style you're looking for? or is the color the part you're having trouble with? im about to buy some long beaches off of my buddy before spring time comes


yea idk if i want a deep set rim like bbs but i dont think chrome would look good on my car. idk what the hell to get. the set i have now isnt too bad.


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

MadMaxMan said:


> yea idk if i want a deep set rim like bbs but i dont think chrome would look good on my car. idk what the hell to get. the set i have now isnt too bad.


i say you're doing fine the way you are now


----------



## thatvwfrom732 (Apr 6, 2009)

lowpassat said:


> i drive this one, a b6 wagon passat, 2.0T with manual tranny
> 
> was like this last summer:
> 
> ...


 god damn i want ur car with the black rims on the bottom so sick bro :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Unkl by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


Yellow by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*What i drive...*

The VW:









And the not-a-VW:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

PSU said:


> Unkl by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Yellow by VivaLaPSU, on Flickr


i love your car more and more everytime i see a picture of it lol


----------



## jettaryder (Jul 25, 2010)

Still dubbin in the snow...


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ewinkdub04 said:


>


are those ecs fogs in the lower grille inserts? :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Mac n Cheez said:


> i love your car more and more everytime i see a picture of it lol


LOL. Why thank you sir. :heart:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll play I have a few:laugh: the jazz and ginster 
the rocco's

andddd my big ass cummins
:laugh:


----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 28, 2010)

My 1994 BMW 740i... This is going on the 4th year of owning it and I love it.




















And then my 2004 VW Golf TDI I just picked up a couple weeks ago. Still cleaning and sorting out a couple issues with it. Going to be my daily driver until I'm done school to save some money.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## jacob2.0 (Feb 2, 2011)

new pictures of my car added  no more blur ahha


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

scottymk4vr6 said:


> are those ecs fogs in the lower grille inserts? :thumbup:


Yeah man i love them. i have hid's down there right now and they look nice:laugh:


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

jacob2.0 said:


> Hey i personaly drive a 2 door, 2000 golf 2.0 .. 5 speed
> 
> 2.0 lowered 2 inches, hid headlights, smoked side signals, euro plates, tow hitch, 25% tint


very nice looking golf. Now i think you just need some rims :thumbup:


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> Yeah man i love them. i have hid's down there right now and they look nice:laugh:


i thought so. I was thinking about getting some, but im a little tight on money right now. I got the euro switch for now. I'm sure i'll get the fogs eventually. Were they pretty easy to wire up?


----------



## Hrabar210 (Jun 7, 2009)

*My Whip*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hrabar210/5466612752/

**********GO HERE TO CHECK IT OUT***********


----------



## jacob2.0 (Feb 2, 2011)

scottymk4vr6 said:


> i thought so. I was thinking about getting some, but im a little tight on money right now. I got the euro switch for now. I'm sure i'll get the fogs eventually. Were they pretty easy to wire up?



just got them yesterday \



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

MadMaxMan said:


> thanks man. im trying to find a solid set of wheels that will look nice on my jetta. but i dont know what will match my paint. the rims i have now are decent...




It might be nutty, but with the right adapters, a set of Jeep wheels could be interesting. The 5 spokes from a Sahara or the other 5-spokes from a Rubicon. They're kind of chunky, but then again, the chunky Audi Fat Fives always looked good.


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Coils just installed, going to put on Longbeaches at the weekend, polish up the headlights and install clear side markers. OEM+


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

jacob2.0 said:


> just got them yesterday \
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


oops haha very nice


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

scottymk4vr6 said:


> i thought so. I was thinking about getting some, but im a little tight on money right now. I got the euro switch for now. I'm sure i'll get the fogs eventually. Were they pretty easy to wire up?


yeah i thought they were wicked easy to set up and wire


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

ill play. work in progress


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


>



...dope shiz!


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> yeah i thought they were wicked easy to set up and wire


I will probably order mine pretty soon. I just got my euro switch


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Hrabar210 (Jun 7, 2009)

*My Dub*


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Please get that lowered now.....


----------



## Hrabar210 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah i am very soon..Waiting on an impact wrench and a strut spreader socket.....and A sunny day..Been raining like crazy...


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

My daily:


----------



## MadMaxMan (Jul 13, 2010)

new pics.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

^ u need a bozer moar low and a gli lip and **** would look badass! I like the color my buddy has the jeep :laugh:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

offfthaheeezay said:


> My daily:


nice:thumbup:


----------



## MadMaxMan (Jul 13, 2010)

sweetrocco420 said:


> ^ u need a bozer moar low and a gli lip and **** would look badass! I like the color my buddy has the jeep :laugh:


yea my next purchase is gonna be all the gli valances and skirts. maybe in the future a sleepy boser. i hate how the 03 glis came with the ****ty valances. lol


----------



## mckchr67 (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

Here's my pair of hatches:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

minez

MKV 4 by stickyeuro, on Flickr


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

*My rides*

Daily in summer mode









Daily in winter mode









Garage queen


----------



## Rostlaube (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

Update!

Sold my 2011 Ram 2500 SLT Crewcab 4X4.

And yesterday, I picked up this as my new daily.

2011 Ram 1500 Sport Crewcab 4X4
-Sport Premium group
-430N navigation
-remote & security group
-3.92 rear gears
-adjustable pedals
-back up camera

So much more comfortable than the 2500. Only 57km on it, brand new and under $31k. Tough value to beat!











































Hopefully starting work on the Passat next week.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

offfthaheeezay said:


> My daily:


Sooooo Sexy!


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

^looks awesome!


----------



## oldsmobile88 (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry for the ignorance, how do i post pics to the site?


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

..need lowerrrr


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

oldsmobile88 said:


> sorry for the ignorance, how do i post pics to the site?


Reply to thread, click the icon with a little tree in it, insert link, etc...


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

offfthaheeezay said:


> My daily:


awww yeah:thumbup:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

Mac n Cheez said:


> was thinking the same thing lol


Guys "then on to 03' Jetta"..... I am finishing up this ride and then working on my 03' VR6 Jetta

and your right it is a TT MK1 getting New Rims / Clutch / Haldex Controller and just a few bobbles

and fini ........

 L8R.........


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

iamsuperdan said:


> Update!
> 
> Sold my 2011 Ram 2500 SLT Crewcab 4X4.
> 
> ...


Sold your 2011 already for another 2011, wow!


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Mine. Last summer.


----------



## Harepower (Jan 23, 2007)

wantvwnow said:


> here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the effort to not leave footprints :thumbup:


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

here's my hooptie. 

94 GLX Passit. 





















Dropped on H&R springs, stock stuts 









and thanks to this: 








i no longer have a front lip. 

and here it is on Rokkor Coilovers. Needs to go back down, but the roads here are absolute hell.


----------



## supermini99 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Heres my cars*









My race car 









My new Project:laugh:


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

supermini99 said:


> My race car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a b3 passat also, its not the VR6 tho, just a 2.0. But it makes a nice daily :thumbup: it's not as clean as yours tho. All 3 of your cars are very nice tho :thumbup:


----------



## jettamk4a4 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## fthaimike (Jun 29, 2009)

My replica project:


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

>


 I loves Kartoums! Clean ride!


----------



## sickjettamk5 (Jul 25, 2010)

sticky euro said:


> minez
> 
> MKV 4 by stickyeuro, on Flickr


 What size wheels? and if you dropped it, how low was it? thanks, :thumbup:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

jettamk4a4 said:


>


 you need to take off the badges and un smoke the tails and get a bigger exhaust tip or something to fill that hole better..then id really like your car:thumbup:


----------



## jettamk4a4 (Apr 19, 2010)

All will be done soon. Im picking up some candy cane tails and magna flow muffler tip. I have a badgeless grille but dont look right with out the filled notch


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

sickjettamk5 said:


> What size wheels? and if you dropped it, how low was it? thanks, :thumbup:


 18x8, and If you want a measurement, I'm unsure, but FTG is probably like 24-25?


----------



## RdriverCT (Dec 16, 2010)

Daily driver


----------



## pwn4money (Mar 14, 2011)

*win*




















My baby:heart::thumbup:


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

^^Looks great on those wheels!!!


----------



## oldsmobile88 (Jan 22, 2011)

*AAHHhhhh FINALLY!!!!*

http://s1108.photobucket.com/albums/h412/cruzd4/?albumview=slideshow 

2002 B5.5 
18x9.5 Mandrus Emil Wheels 
225/40/18 front 
255/35/18 rear 
H&R Sport Springs 
Windows going for tint this week! 
Ordered rear spoiler 
6 CD changer 
JL Audio Wedge box w/3x 8" woofers 
Vintage Clarion 1000x2w amp 
OEM roof rack w/Phaeton bike racks 
Euro headlight switch w/rear fog light 
Xenon headlight kit 

New pics to come!!!!!!


----------



## pwn4money (Mar 14, 2011)

jimmiejammiejam said:


> ^^Looks great on those wheels!!!


 Thanks man!!


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

fthaimike said:


> My replica project:


 What a cool build  :thumbup: 


My MkII:


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> What a cool build  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> My MkII:


 ok dumb question. what does wob stand for?


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

scottymk4vr6 said:


> ok dumb question. what does wob stand for?


 Its most often used as an abbreviation for Wolfsburg(or Wolfsburg Edition), although that plate was kept by a previous owner. I would imagine thats what they had intended it to mean as well, though I did not ask them


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

^^Truth. German license plate code for Wolfsburg.


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> Its most often used as an abbreviation for Wolfsburg(or Wolfsburg Edition), although that plate was kept by a previous owner. I would imagine thats what they had intended it to mean as well, though I did not ask them


 well thanks for clearing that up  Very nice car by the way :thumbup:


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

2001 Reflex Silver Golf...


----------



## fthaimike (Jun 29, 2009)

scottymk4vr6 said:


> ok dumb question. what does wob stand for?





GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> Its most often used as an abbreviation for Wolfsburg(or Wolfsburg Edition), although that plate was kept by a previous owner. I would imagine thats what they had intended it to mean as well, though I did not ask them





scottymk4vr6 said:


> well thanks for clearing that up  Very nice car by the way :thumbup:


 For this reason you will also see the registration WOB on most of vw's own cars in adverts or racing....

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=228592

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=220865

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=150326


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Basil Fawlty said:


>


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

tee hee, love that one!


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

PSU said:


>


 
:heart::heart: I just traded my 93 Cobra away... Love the black!


My daily driver:










My not so daily drivers


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

scottymk4vr6 said:


> well thanks for clearing that up  Very nice car by the way :thumbup:


 No problem  . Thank you sir, I appreciate that :thumbup:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

fthaimike said:


> For this reason you will also see the registration WOB on most of vw's own cars in adverts or racing....
> 
> http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=228592
> 
> ...


 Thanks for these links, theres some great pictures in there :thumbup: 

I really like your build by the way, do you have a build thread that will be regularly updated? Or plan on creating one? 


BarryV: Very clean L90E Cars sir  I'd imagine the Jetta is the VR(looks like 5lug from what I can tell??)? 

Edit: The GTI is obviously the 1992, noticed the 3rd brake light in rear spoiler  my bad..


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> BarryV: Very clean L90E Cars sir  I'd imagine the Jetta is the VR(looks like 5lug from what I can tell??)?


 
Thank you :thumbup: GTI is factory paint 

Yes... Jetta is a VR6, and GTI is original minus wheels, suspension, and a few deletes


----------



## fthaimike (Jun 29, 2009)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> Thanks for these links, theres some great pictures in there :thumbup:
> 
> I really like your build by the way, do you have a build thread that will be regularly updated? Or plan on creating one?


 http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59459&page=32

only just started working again on the car after moving...


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

BarryV said:


> Thank you :thumbup: GTI is factory paint
> 
> Yes... Jetta is a VR6, and GTI is original minus wheels, suspension, and a few deletes


 They both look great from what we can tell  



fthaimike said:


> http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59459&page=32
> 
> only just started working again on the car after moving...


 Thanks for the link, looking forward to more of your progress :thumbup:


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> They both look great from what we can tell


 
Thanks. I try to keep them clean! I am cleaning up a candy white 95 GLX now, to daily drive this summer, when diesel hits the $5/gal mark... 

:beer:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

BarryV said:


> Thanks. I try to keep them clean! I am cleaning up a candy white 95 GLX now, to daily drive this summer, when diesel hits the $5/gal mark...
> 
> :beer:


 You should post a picture or two of it :thumbup: . I know, i'm not looking forward to summer either


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Still a work in progress


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

BarryV said:


> Still a work in progress


 Everyones car is  

I like it, interesting how all of your Volkswagen's are white  . Is your ford white? I can't exactly tell from the picture, it could be silver? It looks like the lower body pieces are a bit darker for a two tone look :thumbup: .


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Yup... 3 white VW's, a white Ford, and a black 4Runner....




It's getting to the point of obsession.... but at the same time, I'd love to have a silver arrow Jetta, Calypso GLI, or BBM GTI....


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

BarryV said:


> Yup... 3 white VW's, a white Ford, and a black 4Runner....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What, no Montana Green GTI or Helios GLI :laugh:  

Btw do both of your MkII's have OEM front ends? Quad round's on the GTI and Aero's on the Jetta? Was curious as both pics are rear 3/4th's :thumbup:


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Kind of. Gti still has quad rounds, but Jetta has single rounds. I am not a fan of the single rounds, and have the Aero e code stuff for it, but am holding out for something better. 

No Montana for me... My little bro already has one


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

BarryV said:


> Kind of. Gti still has quad rounds, but Jetta has single rounds. I am not a fan of the single rounds, and have the Aero e code stuff for it, but am holding out for something better.
> 
> No Montana for me... My little bro already has one


 Thats what I plan to do for my GLI in the near future, Aero E-codes, but maintenance and body repair first  . 

 Wow... And a 9a none the less :thumbup: I love LB6Z :snowcool: . Beautiful. 

My apologies for sort of thread jacking this post and turning it into a MkII discussion :thumbdown: , sorry.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Feeling like a bit of a whore today, so why not...




























Test fitting new wheels....










Sitting under the cover, on the side of the garage










Everyone likes pictures, right?


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

BarryV said:


>


 Oh mah gawd! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Stealth18T (Oct 9, 2005)

Winter mode...nuff said.  
 
 
 
 

Looking forward to my weekly summer washes..


----------



## namrekcad (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## tdicabby (Mar 28, 2011)

96 tdi cabby


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

tdicabby said:


> 96 tdi cabby


 
badass :thumbup:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

So badass.

Adding that one to the "dope shizz etc." thread


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Moofluffen said:


> So badass.
> 
> Adding that one to the "dope shizz etc." thread


 

And why havent you contributed to THIS thread yet miss?


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

BarryV said:


> And why havent you contributed to THIS thread yet miss?


lol I keep my sig updated with the most current pics of my cars  Besides, I think everyone has seen enough of my GTI


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Moofluffen said:


> lol I keep my sig updated with the most current pics of my cars  Besides, I think everyone has seen enough of my GTI


 
Nah... We like it


The ones that complain can go back to the mkIV forums


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

BarryV said:


> Nah... We like it
> 
> 
> The ones that complain can go back to the mkIV forums


:laugh:


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

Moofluffen said:


> I think everyone has seen enough of my GTI


I can't get enough of it!


----------



## turtle_vr6 (Mar 18, 2011)

im new to the volkswagen crowd... just bought an 04 gti vr6(24v) 6speed. i must say, i understand why you guys/girls love these cars.

i dont have any pics of it yet..... BUT the dealership does!


















heres a pic of my old car


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

jimmiejammiejam said:


> I can't get enough of it!


Me either!


Sent from my iCrap


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Haha thanks guys 

It'll be back soon, looking pretty much the same as last season.


----------



## Stephydub (Oct 7, 2010)

When manwife first got the golf... It is quite respectable...









When manwife got over the golf and gave it to me and made me sell my Polo...

















I kinda got addicted to building the thing...

























Annndddd BOOOOOOOM!!! I have the coolest shopping trolley car in my town!!

















I drive the wheels off it every day :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

Stephydub said:


> When manwife first got the golf... It is quite respectable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u should get a better pic of the motor. looks nice btw :thumbup:


----------



## Stephydub (Oct 7, 2010)

The motor looks standard on the outside, but it is what's inside that counts right? I have to look for a pic, not sure if I have one! I have a tonne of the bits that went into it though!


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

Stephy, you're hottt!!! :heart::heart:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

this










and this


----------



## Stephydub (Oct 7, 2010)

jimmiejammiejam said:


> Stephy, you're hottt!!! :heart::heart:


Thanks! But my cars are way hotter!


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

Current DD is a 03' Golf tdi with a full 20th upgrade . .


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

ill throw in a couple of grimey ones from this winter :beer: :heart:










































































thanks for watching...


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> ill throw in a couple of grimey ones from this winter :beer: :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a big A$$ Snake bro!


----------



## zanderflex (Aug 23, 2010)

can't wait to put my coils and spacers on :laugh:










nice fender dent :banghead:










me and my boy in his scooby..


----------



## Mk3noob4NOW (Jul 7, 2008)

i guess i can join in on this one 


@stephy props for doing engine work, dont see many vw girls getting that into it


----------



## bugflucker (May 11, 2010)

DDD
























daily driver diesel


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

09 Rabbit S. on Jom Blue Line coil-overs, 19"BBS CKs Toyo TR1s 235x35s


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

I like seeing I'm not the only one driving a bum :heart:
love it.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## joeeee (Feb 12, 2010)

my hooptie.


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

damn.. think i just "squirted" a lil bit,lol i found a new love,lol


----------



## 727signs (Aug 7, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

my b5 passat 











sitting in the garage with a problem. me doing this :banghead: and my friend taking pictures


----------



## GTIDUBThee (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## 727signs (Aug 7, 2007)

:beer: ITS THAT GOOD


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

5.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

currently daily driving an '89 polar silver :heart:


----------



## DUBTSTK (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## DUBTSTK (Oct 1, 2010)

PSU said:


>


:drool: :heart:

I can't stand black wheels, but for some reason, that just works! :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Skywarp23 said:


> :drool: :heart:
> 
> I can't stand black wheels, but for some reason, that just works! :thumbup:


Thanks a lot.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping with the daily


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

freshly washed..


----------



## yellow20th1804 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## 95gtivr666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr.Tan said:


> this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95gtivr666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Oops forgot to contribute

My old 99 Passat 1.8T Wagon











Traded her for my current vdub, 95 GTI VR6


----------



## shawnr0 (Feb 10, 2009)

my old 2003 jetta i had till i had to get rid of it due to a motorcycle accident leaving me paralyzed last year dont mind the pictures on the hood lol. damn vandalism 
















i got a new automatic one because it was going to cost 5-10k to put handcontrols in a manual ....i couldn't resist the getting the same color i love reflex silver so much all stock with a chalkboard hood and giant silver vw logo in the corner of it. with tint and rims, lowering it next month ill post pics tomorrow of its current state 

Notice the sweet license plate with the handicap guy in it, dont be jealous


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Just a 2.slow*

2003 Jetta GLS


----------



## Allsho NoGo (Jun 28, 2011)

[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

'02 vr6. new wheels coming soon, almost definitely today. hate how the rear looks. don't mind it. st00pid car.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Ill trade you two for your one... 










dammit i love that color...


----------



## Mikey03Jetta18T (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine


----------



## INVUJerry (Jun 21, 2011)

My 89 GTi I just picked up. Will be my daily as soon as I fix the few small things wrong with it









My current daily driver, 04 neon SRT-4 with 02 neon r/t front bumper:









My "racecar" the green one. 95 neon with a high compression sohc motor. Needs some work to get it where it needs to be.









My truck, and my 96 neon I sold to buy my GTi:


----------



## RdriverCT (Dec 16, 2010)

My woman


----------



## Nash20thAE (Aug 12, 2003)

Currently in various states of repair / drivability.
Daily B6 S4:









Favorite project. Awaiting cosmetic overhaul - '91 Coupe Quattro:









'84 Rabbit summer driver"









Newest project - '82 Diesel Caddy:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Daily unmarked police car








Daily when I'm not at work








Weekend toy


----------



## glow9 (Aug 9, 2005)

Why is it people hate on the MKV I think they are beautiful cars, not to mention the Jettas were fantastic. Not the generic looking Sedans the new ones are.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

glow9 said:


> Why is it people hate on the MKV I think they are beautiful cars, not to mention the Jettas were fantastic. Not the generic looking Sedans the new ones are.


No hate here. I love mine.


----------



## mckchr67 (Dec 10, 2009)

UCME2 said:


> Weekend toy


That is one sweet notch. I traded my e34 to my brother for the week. Touareg with my brothers hatch.


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mine..


----------



## isic_xxiii (Jun 30, 2011)

*My new ride I got her today!!!*

I just picked her up today!  I'm stoked... She has 25 miles on her and I just tinted the windows...


----------



## CWmkvGTI_86 (Jul 6, 2011)

http://imgur.com/KofZW.jpg


----------



## CWmkvGTI_86 (Jul 6, 2011)

PSU said:


>


****s nice man.... like the wheels and the color choice:thumbup:


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

isic_xxiii said:


> I just picked her up today!  I'm stoked... She has 25 miles on her and I just tinted the windows...


Nice! Now to bring it down from the rafters. 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G while driving.


----------



## CWmkvGTI_86 (Jul 6, 2011)

jimmiejammiejam said:


> Nice! Now to bring it down from the rafters.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G while driving.


:thumbup:


----------



## MkVI10GTI (Jul 1, 2011)

*My GTI*

I bought her last Thursday. Traded my 07 Mustang GT for it. This is the first VW I have owned and I love it! This is my first post to the forum, my car salesman directed me to your site.


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

So you traded up! Excellent buy!!

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G while driving.


----------



## MkVI10GTI (Jul 1, 2011)

jimmiejammiejam said:


> So you traded up! Excellent buy!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G while driving.


:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## omaha_style1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Just got it Last Thursday, love it....thats the 2006 jetta 2.5 to the side. This is way more fun. Jus' sayin.









Shot at 2011-07-07










By omaha_style1 at 2011-07-07









By omaha_style1 at 2011-07-07


----------



## Zahir (Feb 9, 2011)

*Work in progress...*

[URL="http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc385/Zahir1983/DSC02020.jpg"][URL="http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc385/Zahir1983/DSC02016.jpg"][URL="http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc385/Zahir1983/DSC02012.jpg"]http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc385/Zahir1983/DSC02022.jpg[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## joseph052188 (Nov 10, 2007)

04 R32 daily


















1983 rabbit project


----------



## SUPERCLUTCH (Jun 11, 2010)

my daily ride...




....and here is what my 'Project Car' looks like:


----------



## katietee (Jul 9, 2011)

*new to vortex*

this is my old mk2 golf and my new mk4 golf i just got a week ago..


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

isic_xxiii said:


> I just picked her up today!  I'm stoked... She has 25 miles on her and I just tinted the windows...


Fantastic looking new Jetta,congratulations,and enjoy it...


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

1.8T 200bhp Candy White. 
Euro R32 tails, Polo 6N rear wiper, and Element stubby to follow. Might paint the lower valences too, not sure yet.


----------



## Sr.Spark (Mar 30, 2011)

my daily 









coilovers will be in this weekend.


----------



## bigmt3792 (Jun 23, 2010)

my daily driver 1995 jetta glx with only 103745 miles 




























And yes, that is a band-aid on my back door


----------



## IamDashSr (Apr 22, 2010)

These are some I took this past weekend... with the new wheels I put on on Saturday... 



















Roller I got this morning 










Here is a Set on Flickr of the progression of my TDI... 2005.5 MKV Jetta TDI


----------



## VolvoForLife? (Oct 22, 2010)

My 2011 Jetta TDI wagon :heart:


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

BarryV said:


> Sitting under the cover, on the side of the garage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm feeling all these pics. woooo!


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ Joey Lawrence says "Whoa!"

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G while driving.


----------



## alKapaWLiK (Jul 6, 2007)

*my daily coupe VR*


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

That thing is incredible.


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

jacob2.0 said:


> Hey i personaly drive a 2 door, 2000 golf 2.0 .. 5 speed
> 
> 2.0 lowered 2 inches, hid headlights, smoked side signals, euro plates, tow hitch, 25% tint


 HIDs in stock housings:facepalm::screwy:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

McSlo2.0 said:


> HIDs in stock housings:facepalm::screwy:


 I also have HIDs in my stock housings simply because I really needed new bulbs and my friend had a set laying around that he gave me for free. Not everyone has huge bucks to drop on a complete custom retrofit kit, some people just want working lights. 

Although, to be fair, I wouldn't list HIDs and a tow hook as my "mods".


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

R-Dubya said:


> I also have HIDs in my stock housings simply because I really needed new bulbs and my friend had a set laying around that he gave me for free. Not everyone has huge bucks to drop on a complete custom retrofit kit, some people just want working lights.
> 
> Although, to be fair, I wouldn't list HIDs and a tow hook as my "mods".


 HIDs in stock housings dont work effectively. HID bulbs are designed to be projected in a low-aimed direct beam, not scattered (which is what mirror housings do). Spend $10 on new halogen bulbs and stop blinding the sh*t out of everyone else on the road. eace:


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't stare at headlights when they're comin' at me so I don't really care if people install HIDs in halogen housings. If anything, they look better and more visibility for the driver. As said above, we don't all have the big bucks for projectors. 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G while driving.


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

^^Jesus :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: 

See bottom of thread. Come on! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...le-Mods-Thread/page71&p=72535792#post72535792


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

Headlight Nazis.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G while driving.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

My car has notoriously bad lighting from the factory, it's a b3 Passat. With my HIDs in, the beams don't really even scatter, it pretty much brings it up to the level of normal cars. If I was blinding the **** out of everything on the road and it looked like daytime when I drove, I'd stop using them.


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

jimmiejammiejam said:


> Headlight Nazis.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G while driving.


 No just adults. :laugh:


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

ADULT Headlight Nazis.


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

My daily... 


















Yes, I am missing a center cap. Every time I put it on and start driving, I can hear it jiggling around. Personally, I'd rather have it in my back seat then a ditch somewhere  

You should see the looks I get sometimes.


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

:thumbup: 

I love Harlequins  , and a local one at that  :thumbup:


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

I bought it from a guy in Augusta. Needing a little TLC.. but I'm only the 3rd owner and have copies of ALL the work that's been done to it.


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

dankvwgirl said:


> I bought it from a guy in Augusta. Needing a little TLC.. but I'm only the 3rd owner and have copies of ALL the work that's been done to it.


 It definitely looks clean :thumbup: , always good to have a huge book of receipts  . It shouldnt be too hard to find a replacement cap for your teardrops. Do you have the owners manuals as well? Any of the Harlequin colored ABT parts? Pistachio green is my favorite base color :thumbup:


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

Running wise its awesome. The paint has some clear coat peeling and stuff, but that's just a matter of getting the $$ together. For wheels.. This is what I really want... 









As for the ABT stuff, not yet. More to come soon! My birthday is in just 14 days...


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

TH lines  Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

I try to take this everywhere 









But if it's a long drive/raining/ or for fun, I take this


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

alKapaWLiK said:


>


 I like your daily coupe :heart:


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)

i drive a mk4 24v vr6 pretty much stock except joey modded headlights


----------



## Helios93 (Jul 15, 2011)

*'89 Helios VR6*

I just bought her for 3k over in Oregon... he posted it on CL a while ago and on here and no body seemed to want to get it... either some noob would show up or people would just back out of the deal... 

then my bro (not a member but owns a '90 Jetta Diesel ) and i flew out to portland and picked this bad boy up. As soon as he mashed his foot down i knew i was in for a ride... definitely an upgrade from my recently banged up '87 MR2... has a completely rebuilt engine... very high revving motor but it would not be able to keep up with this beast i have now... luckily were taking the 4age from that and putting it in my bros '86 mr2 that has a blown engine... compression ****t over one day... still not sure went wrong exactly  

Here's the whip


----------



## alKapaWLiK (Jul 6, 2007)

DigitalC330 said:


> I like your daily coupe :heart:


 hey this is pawl by the way the one ya talked at AWOL that is my car i was tellin you about.


----------



## Kano Giovanni (May 8, 2011)

Here's my Ride..... 










Yep, thats how i Roll until my project is finished!


----------



## Kano Giovanni (May 8, 2011)

Jakester9500 said:


> I try to take this everywhere


 Even to the bathroom and the shower


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

2001 GTI VR6 with 86k miles. I've owned it since new. Most mods are suspension-related, though I do have a cat-back and chip.


----------



## biggee72 (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## alKapaWLiK (Jul 6, 2007)

IJM said:


> 2001 GTI VR6 with 86k miles. I've owned it since new. Most mods are suspension-related, though I do have a cat-back and chip.


track dont look to bad not as nice as the one here but looks fun to play on. :thumbup:


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

alKapaWLiK said:


> track dont look to bad not as nice as the one here but looks fun to play on. :thumbup:


Where is this "here" to which you refer?


----------



## Vito1086 (Aug 1, 2010)

*my project tear down*

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...75724997.36807.100000332473137&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...75724997.36807.100000332473137&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...75724997.36807.100000332473137&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...75724997.36807.100000332473137&type=1&theater


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## alKapaWLiK (Jul 6, 2007)

IJM said:


> Where is this "here" to which you refer?


miller motorsports park in Tooele Ut,


----------



## Sr.Spark (Mar 30, 2011)

Just put coils on yesterday. now it needs a good wash and some wheels.


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

This is my daily:


----------



## Foxof (Dec 9, 2010)

My new summer DD / Winter project










Ye ol' mk4 beater


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

Foxof said:


> My new summer DD / Winter project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


salut Yan!


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

Sr.Spark said:


> Just put coils on yesterday. now it needs a good wash and some wheels.


I love those origional VW alloys,just get them suprt clean,and they will look sweet...


----------



## mesamike (Jun 21, 2010)

*Nice*

Great looking Jetta.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

My pos. :facepalm:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

.Ant said:


> My *pos*. :facepalm:


:screwy:


----------



## jdub_thc (Jun 19, 2010)

my old car(2.slow)


my new car(24v vr6)


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

R-Dubya said:


> :screwy:


Please excuse me. I am from the mk4 forum so everything I post is sarcastic.


----------



## BenSoSick (Dec 29, 2010)

My order for my front end fogs,reflectors and my new bumper should come in tomorrow bought most of the stuff from "CourtneyGTi" from vortex so hopefully he come's through on it. and then my car will be complete
i took off my BumbleBee euro plate also in this picture because I got a fix it ticket for my license plate lol....
well here she is.



for some reason it doesnt work^^^ so here
http://s1109.photobucket.com/albums...77349_100000006212672_1118051_6702838_o-1.jpg


----------



## LowclassKc (Mar 7, 2010)

Dont drive this much right now..










My daily


----------



## dubmaniac (Apr 8, 2002)

*2002 Golf MKIV 1.8T Highline*


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

i cant wait to mount these rims. AUDI A4 Sport rims 17'' 
i hope this is how they look mounted. what do you guys think??










BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## Sr.Spark (Mar 30, 2011)

The latest one. definetly not going any lower.









I did not take this photo, someone I know did, as it says in the pic.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

MKIVeeDubin2.0 said:


> what do you guys think??


they look kinda huge


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

i know. and they are only 17''. i guess ill find out once i mount them


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

MKIVeeDubin2.0 said:


> i know. and they are only 17''. i guess ill find out once i mount them


those look like 235/45's?

They will look good once you get smaller tires, dont know how low your planning on going but they look great on Mark 4's/Mark 5's:thumbup:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

i think theyre look good once theyre mounted :beer:


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

Go with some 215 40s and put the car on it's tummy!

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G while driving.


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. the fronts have 235/45 and the rear have 255/45. im not sure if im going for the staggered look though. i might do that 215/40 and lower it.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

In its hayday









Currently... sorta


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

MKIVeeDubin2.0 said:


> Thanks for the advice. the fronts have 235/45 and the rear have 255/45. im not sure if im going for the staggered look though. i might do that 215/40 and lower it.


what do you [plan on dropping the car on, cup kit or coilovers?

since their 17's and a 40 series is pretty skinny id say a 215/45 should do the trick..or even 205 depending on how low you want to go


----------



## aghockey97 (Mar 4, 2011)

PSU said:


>



nice car. nice skateshop haha. :thumbup:


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

im not too sure what ill use to lower it yet. maybe some springs at first. then save up for a coil over kit with damping system. yeah i was thinking 225/45 or maybe 215/45. i am still debating. ive never seen these rims on mkiv


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

MKIVeeDubin2.0 said:


> im not too sure what ill use to lower it yet. maybe some springs at first. then save up for a coil over kit with damping system. yeah i was thinking 225/45 or maybe 215/45. i am still debating. ive never seen these rims on mkiv


to be honest I wouldnt bother getting springs and then buying coils later, Its a short term fix to a long term problem so I would just save the extra coin, swallow the 4x4 look for a while longer and just get coilovers in the long run so you dont waste money wishing you got coils in the first place

:beer:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wheels for above car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


enkei 92s? i miss being able to see mine on my car everyday 



Sr.Spark said:


> The latest one. definetly not going any lower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on man, take it down a bit. my VR is lower. i bet youre not even notching the frame yet :laugh:

oh, and this is my bucket (gfs harlequin) the rear fenders still arent rolled so please excuse the rake.

















and that poor poor enkei i was talking about. godamn seizures!


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> to be honest I wouldnt bother getting springs and then buying coils later, Its a short term fix to a long term problem so I would just save the extra coin, swallow the 4x4 look for a while longer and just get coilovers in the long run so you dont waste money wishing you got coils in the first place
> 
> :beer:


this is good advice


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah. i will take that into consideration. thanks alot.


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

new updated pics of my trash can!


new wheels went on again. i'm at 8 set in 15 months


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

Driven everyday:wave:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Cambersss


----------



## Hotdealz4you (Apr 26, 2011)

2001 golf
have a ? new here it's a 2.0 flex pipe broke shoud i thro obx headers in 
and anyone know a good catback exsust system thats dirt cheep on a bugit


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

I want to bag my D.D.


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

I will soon replace pickup, want to buy a jetta...


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

^^^ I like dese!


----------



## Master Z (Mar 12, 2011)

My daily, 04 GLI 24v.
Took a 1200 mile road trip down to Florida and will be going back north on monday.
Cars been running great and been giving me awesome gas milage!
No major mods, just oem+ as they say.


These pics were taken right before I left.


----------



## dubwife8 (Aug 6, 2011)

VolvoForLife? said:


> My 2011 Jetta TDI wagon :heart:




These photos are great :thumbup:


----------



## dubwife8 (Aug 6, 2011)

My 04 golf still stock just ordered a bunch of stuff for it yesterday ... Now time to play the waiting game ....ic::heart:


----------



## dubwife8 (Aug 6, 2011)

MadMaxMan said:


>


that color is hot!


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

Master Z said:


> My daily, 04 GLI 24v.
> Took a 1200 mile road trip down to Florida and will be going back north on monday.
> Cars been running great and been giving me awesome gas milage!
> No major mods, just oem+ as they say.
> ...


Lively looking Jetta,or Bora,as it was called in Australia.


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

my D.D 05 1.8t
























did the swap but not liking the bumper.. just want the oem look


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

That will be prime after a stock jetta front bumper/grille and some paint. :thumbup:


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

Ello, Mr. Rick!

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G while driving.


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

R-Dubya said:


> That will be prime after a stock jetta front bumper/grille and some paint. :thumbup:


 thanks! already got the grill just waiting on the bumper 


jimmiejammiejam said:


> Ello, Mr. Rick!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G while driving.


hello jimmie!


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally got the audi 17'' sport rims put on my jetta.
3/4 inch adaptors 5x100 to 5x112. 
tires are falken ziex 912 215/45 all the way around

before








after
















[IMG


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

I take that back. tire size is actually 235/45 all the way around.


----------



## b6_murdered_out (Aug 10, 2011)

*My B6*









just tinted and the trim, emblems and rims are murdered out. looking for performance upgrades through the winter. Come on spring


----------



## b6_murdered_out (Aug 10, 2011)

b6_murdered_out said:


> just tinted and the trim, emblems and rims are murdered out. looking for performance upgrades through the winter. Come on spring


ya ill repost once i figure out how to insert images:banghead:


----------



## Hashbrownn (Feb 25, 2011)

what I got


----------

